# RTS Professor to Speak for 2022 B.B. Warfield Memorial Lecture Series in OK “Recovering the Lost Message of the Song of Songs: The Wisdom of Marriage"



## Grant Van Leuven (May 24, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE 
For Immediate Release
Photo Available 

Media Contact: Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator*
*[email protected]* | *800-956-2644, Ext. 27*


*Seminary Professor, Author, to Speak for 2022 B.B. Warfield Memorial Lecture Series on “Recovering the Lost Message of the Song of Songs: The Wisdom of Marriage for the Church and the World” at Oklahoma Christian University June 3 to 4*​
*Oklahoma City – May 24, 2022 –* Seminary professor and author Dr. Miles V. Van Pelt will speak at the 2022 B.B. Warfield Memorial Lecture Series on “Recovering the Lost Message of the Song of Songs: The Wisdom of Marriage for the Church and the World,” June 3 to 4 at Oklahoma Christian University’s Scott Chapel in Oklahoma City. In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals and sponsored by Grace Bible Church of Oklahoma City, the event is open to the public at no charge. For more information or to register, visit bbwarfield.org. Walk-ins also are welcome.

“In a time when our culture is aggressively redefining marriage, gender, and sexuality, we must return to the wisdom of God’s word and embrace the truth of this wisdom song, both in the church and in the world,” said event chair Pastor Phil Bowersox. “This year’s lecture series will explore the confusion surrounding the interpretation of the Song of Songs which has caused the church to neglect and ignore this important book of the Old Testament.”

*Lecture Schedule:*

Friday, June 3: 7 to 7:50 p.m., “The Song of Songs and Genesis 1-3”; 8 to 8:50 p.m., “The Song of Songs and the Challenge of Interpretation”; and 9 to 9:30 p.m., question and answer session.
Saturday, June 4: 9:30 to 10:20 a.m., “The Song of Songs as Wisdom Literature”; 10:30 to 11:20 a.m., “The Song of Songs for Christian Living and Eschatological Life”; and 11:30 a.m. to 12:00 p.m., question and answer session.


*About the Speaker. *Miles V. Van Pelt, Ph.D., serves the Reformed Theological Seminary (RTS) as the Alan Hayes Belcher, Jr. Professor of Old Testament and Biblical Languages, director of the Summer Institute for Biblical Languages, and academic dean for the Jackson, Memphis, and Brazil campuses. He has published extensively in the area of Hebrew and Aramaic language instruction, as well as biblical theology. At the RTS Jackson campus, Van Pelt teaches Hebrew, Aramaic, Greek, Hebrew Exegesis, Joshua-Esther, and courses on the books of Judges and The Song of Songs. He also is a competitive CrossFit athlete. Van Pelt and his wife have been married for 30 years and have four children.

*About the B.B. Warfield Memorial Lecture Series:* The B.B. Warfield Memorial Lecture Series, named after the renowned Princeton theologian at the turn of the twentieth century, exists to promote the exchange and examination of the great historic doctrines of the Church, foster a corporate sense of the relevance of the Christian faith and Reformed theology to its culture, and challenge the individual believer to connect with the historic Christian faith and the Church.

*About the Alliance:* Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of pastors, scholars, and churchmen who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. It primarily does so through broadcasting, printed and online publishing, and special events. It began in 1949 as Evangelical Ministries, which broadcast The Bible Study Hour radio program and published Eternity magazine. It also played a strategic role in the International Council on Biblical Inerrancy, the Cambridge Declaration, and the establishment of the Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology. For more information, visit alliancenet.org.

*About Grace Bible Church:* Grace Bible Church, located in Oklahoma City, is committed to biblical exposition and Reformed theology with the purpose of presenting every man complete in Christ, and engaging their city and culture with the Gospel of the sovereign grace of God and His accomplishments and perfections in Jesus Christ and the Holy Spirit. Visit gbcok.org.

*-30-*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (May 24, 2022)

We attend every year and plan to be there and hope others will be able to join us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (May 24, 2022)

If my nephew were not playing ball that weekend, I’d be down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

